
Intel-Inside Backdoor? - mastar2323
https://i2.wp.com/phibetaiota.net/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Intel-Inside.jpg
======
sevensor
Sure, this is what we all suspect, but I don't consider this particular
account to add one iota of evidence.

